# [OT] haslo na reboot

## rzezioo

czy system da sie w jkais sposob zabezpieczyc haslem przed zrebootowaniem??

----------

## noobah

konkretniej proszę, czy chodzi tylko o komendę reboot, czy kombinację ALT+CTRL+DEL ?

----------

## arach

najpewniej oba

----------

## rzezioo

no kazdy sposob. zeby po prostu bez podania hasla nie dalo sie zrebootowac kompa

----------

## lysek

man chmod/chown  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

poczytaj sobie o app-admin/sudo

----------

## grzewho

a tak z ciekawości to jak chmod/chown czy nawet sudo da radę z ctrl-alt-del ?

----------

## psycepa

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> a tak z ciekawości to jak chmod/chown czy nawet sudo da radę z ctrl-alt-del ?

 

nie jestem pewien jak to jest z chmod/chown i sudo, wiem ze aby pozbyc sie ctrl+alt+del ale tak dla wszystkich:) wystarczy w zdaje sie /etc/inittab zmienic linijke:

```

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now 

```

i zmienic /sbin/shutdown na np /dev/null czy cos w ten desen  :Smile: 

----------

## grzewho

dobra dobra. to żadna nowość, powiedz jak przyblokować to hasłem. ciekawy topic btw

----------

## kontomen

Możesz 

```
# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now
```

zmienić na jakiś swój skrypcik np.:

```
# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/skrypcik.sh
```

.

W 'skrypcik.sh' możesz napisać:

```
#!/bin/sh

shutdown -r now
```

 i dać skrypcikowi bit SUID albo dopisać linijkę w sudo...

----------

## marwooj

 *kontomen wrote:*   

> Możesz 
> 
> ```
> # What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".
> 
> ...

 

Sorcia ale linux ignoruje bit SUID dla skryprów.

----------

## kontomen

No to można napisać prościutki programik w C  :Very Happy:  :

```
int main(void) {

exec('shutdown -r now');

return 0;

}
```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

P.S. Jeśli ignoruje bit SUID to zawsze jest sudo... Zresztą to nawet jest bardziej eleganckie rozwiązanie...

----------

